# Capt. Hollis Forrester "EastMatagorda" Top Water Has Been Fun!



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

It has still been a very very good top water bite in the mornings the past few days and to me there is nothing better. After that we've been movng to plastics such a Down South Lures or Gulp under a MIDCoast rattle cork. The birds are working very well and there have been many slicks too wade or drift with very easy limits on Trout, Reds and Flounder. This is no doubt the time of year and will continue on trough out the Fall and Winter. We are catching many quality Trout and Reds so no doubt Trout up to 29"-30" will not be uncommon for us. The fishing is hot and the weather is nice and cool so gone are the days of suffering in that heat for the remainder of the year. I can accommodate anyone you'd like to bring so don't forget about the kids or the wife to join in on these great days. We'll be launching out of Sargent for the remainder of the year fishing East Matagorda Bay so if your coming from up north it will be an easy quick drive for you. I appreciate you reading the reports and look forward to many more. For Available dates contact me at:
Capt. Hollis Forrester 979-236-3115
www.capthollisforrester.com


----------

